# Help; im a civil considering bioomedical eng



## pavell (Jul 15, 2010)

hey guys i am a junior civil engineer and the job market for us starting out is horrible; as you know. im a new graduate.

i was doing alot of research into the future of engineering and it seems like environmental is going to have the biggest boom.

with an even bigger boom in biomedical engineering; which is projected to have over 20% growth in the next 10 years.

i am now contemplating on getting a biomedical engineering degree. it shouldn't take too long as i would just have to take chemistry II and then get into the biomedical engineering classes.

it seems like there will be so much growth and money in it in the future.

any thoughts?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 18, 2010)

The biomedical industry will always be there. A degree would qualify you for work for an equipment manufacturer, equipment maintenance and service company, government (FDA, HHS), or at any hospital. In fact, being a hospital facilities engineer would allow you to move just about anywhere you want to - that would be a good field to look into. Hospitals always need a facilities engineer.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bio-anything seems solid right now and in the near future.

I considered going that way with grad school but I vowed long ago not to take any more chemistry.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 19, 2010)

Keep in mind, especially as a civil engineering student, that biomedical engineering involves quite a bit of circuits and instrumentation theory. I took a few classes (biomed eng. was one of my specialties in school) and we made a number of circuits in labs and such, for example, a circuit that would amplify a signal from an electrode on your skin (say, your bicep) and switch a motor on and off. Learned the value of op-amps in that exercise. Better enjoy playing with an oscilloscope! Another example is learning how an MRI works - quite a bit of basic as well as advanced physics at play there. Then there was kidney anatomy, which then led to how dialysis machines work. But, really cool stuff. Those were some of my favorite classes in school.


----------

